# Clicking noise on take off. Please help !



## Aaronstottle (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello all,
I could use some help here...
My wife's car just passed inspection after a ton of work from me.
I replaced the passenger's lower control arm
In this process, I had to make a metal sleeve to fit around the aft rubber bushing, as the pocket it fit into was rotted and allowing lateral movement
I could move the whole wheel back and forth in the wheel well !
About 2 weeks after this, I replaced the CV axle on passenger's as well
boot was split, and it was making a clicking upon turning.

Now, she is getting this weird vibration rattle/clicking upon take off from a dead stop. it only occurs for several seconds, and sounds like a loose shock wobbling or something like that. happens at almost every take off from a dead stop.
I don't think it can be the CV axle, as I just replaced it. Driver's side is fine.
Any ideas ? Thanks in advance....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There should be two snap rings, one on each side of the drive-shaft. Make sure they're seated in their grooves. Also make sure that the axle wheel bearing locknut is torqued to the proper spec. which should be 174 - 231 ft.lb.


----------



## punto_ocho (Mar 31, 2014)

make sure the muffler isn't touching the floor of the car. If it is you will have to bend it slightly so that it doesn't touch.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aaronstottle (Oct 7, 2010)

There aren't any snap rings on the drive shaft. This year and model didn't have them. It's definitely not the muffler. ..


----------

